# African Dwarf frog deaths



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

So a week ago I aquired some dwarf frogs (about 50) and now a few appear on top of the water dead. They seem almost bloated and lethargic. They aren't actually fat but a few I'll pick up and they'll be moving like 'in and out alive status' and then I'll just leave em in the tank and eventually they're dead. This has happened with at least 10. The tank is heavily planted so there could be more dead in the water. 

Any suggestions on what is killing them. Also the frogs are in two different tanks and both tanks are turning up dead ones. The tanks are over stocked but nothing TOO serious.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Overstocking is enough to do it. Bloat is a symptom of a disease or from environmental stresses. It isn't a disease itself.

If you are feeding bloodworms and tubifex, that can cause it too.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

In this case, I would ask how big yous et up is (gallons?)


----------



## Gaua (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree with rain frog ... If you have overpopulation in the tank, you need to have a filter, or change water everyday. Live frozen food pollutes water very quickly.
If you put a filter, you would have to do daily water changes until enough bacteria establish in the filtering media (at least 3 weeks). The water quality will improve quickly ...

And check also the temperature, dwarf frogs are semitropical, and in low temperatures they do not well and die. They're not like Xenopus, which tolerate cold and hot water ...


Good luck!


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

I used to have a number of African clawed frogs and two ended up dying on me with simliar symptoms. The bloating is caused by an infection of the integument. Best thing to do (in my opinion) is to treat it as if you had ick or a similar fish disease. Quarantine the animals in a clean envrironment and treat with antibiotics. Clean the tank thouroghly. As mentioned before, try to prevent overcrowding. Thats the best way to wipe all of them out. Good luck.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

i agree with the above, overcrowding can do it. i saw something like you said in a pet store about a year ago and they were way overcrowded with no filtration.


----------

